# Green Tripe is NOT a probiotic food!



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been troubled by a lot of claims by some raw feeding sites that have been seemingly spewing a whole lot of ---- out (*cough*cough* dogs naturally) one of the most prevalent myths I see is that green tripe is full of digestive enzymes and probiotics that help with dog digestion. Green tripe is the stomach and ruminants of cows or sheep, but the digestive bacteria and enzymes are almost all obligate anaerobes (require air to survive). They die immediately once exposed to air and the benefits die along with them. As for the aerobic and facultative anaerobes that do survive the process of it getting to you are not going to contribute anything to your dogs digestion, because they help digest plants and grasses that cows consume.

Although green tripe has a good cal/phos ratio, it's not very nutritious, and I definitely wouldn't say to feed as huge a percentage of the diet as some people say they do. 

The only thing I really recommend it for is picky dogs, because to them this stuff tastes amazing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Never thought about the anaerobe/aerobe thing, interesting. I feed some tripe as it is part of the beast and Max adores it. It can also be very high in iron and fat and I don't want to overdo either one of those.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh and just in case viewers didn't know, I do feed raw 100% of the time, just in case I get the accusations that I work for some sort of kibble company 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

I did believe the stuff about it being probiotic as well, but the doggies don't like to eat green tripe, so now I don't buy it anymore. They seem to be smarter than me 

Thanks for the info, never thought about the way enzymes survive.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info , never thought much about it.. once I started feeding fresh kill whole caucuses.. I realized really quickly that all my dogs shake the stomach content out before they eat it.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

This guy doesn't know what he is talking about. Please don't listen to him.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Bumper1 said:


> This guy doesn't know what he is talking about. Please don't listen to him.


Not helpful, please explain why this information is incorrect.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

not all probiotic strains are obligate anaerobes, but most of them are. The partially digested food in tripe could serve as a 'prebiotic' but yes it's not a reliable source of probiotics, especially after being frozen for however long.

Also I guess some people get this confused. Probiotic = bacteria cultures. Prebiotic = food for bacteria cultures. Enzymes = chemical catalysts, they aren't living things and certainly not the same as bacteria.

I never thought of tripe as a probiotic. I've fed canned tripe which is pretty much 'useless' since it's all cooked. With raw tripe, there could be some enzymes. How useful these enzymes are can be questionable. If there are any enzymes left, it'll mostly just help with the digestion of things that a cow eats. I feed tripe pretty much as a 'dessert'


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> Not helpful, please explain why this information is incorrect.


As stated, lactic acid bacteria are partially anaerobic, so in the present of oxygen that create lactic acid. That is why they are valuable. Tripe is a complete protein and can serve as a sole source of protein. 

Freezing does in fact damage them but the fermentation by-products are filled with valuable enzymes.

No one should think that if you feed a "live" friendly bacteria to a dog it will even survive the stomach or the immune system. This is why feeding the native bacteria is so important with various fibers and yeast extracts.

Tripe should be fed on a regular basis if you feed raw. I read a paper years ago from the Univ. of Penn. that linked tripe to better muscle strength and faster repair in working dogs.

Its funny how this guy sees fit to just post completely incorrect statements. The common probiotic strains used for pets and people are only partially anaerobic. In the aerobic phase, they do exactly what we expect.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Bumper1 said:


> Tripe should be fed on a regular basis if you feed raw. I read a paper years ago from the Univ. of Penn. that linked tripe to better muscle strength and faster repair in working dogs.


Would love to see that study cause I can't seem to find it.

Whatever few pre or probiotics that will survive the process to the bowl, most won't be helpful to canine digestion. Just as the previous poster stated, it's more of a dessert food, I certainly wouldn't feed it as the primary protein due to the fat and protein content.

If you really want to give your dog something natural for digestion give kefir, Greek yogurt or sauerkraut, all have a lot more active cultures.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Bumper1 said:


> As stated, lactic acid bacteria are partially anaerobic, so in the present of oxygen that create lactic acid. That is why they are valuable. Tripe is a complete protein and can serve as a sole source of protein.
> 
> Freezing does in fact damage them but the fermentation by-products are filled with valuable enzymes.
> 
> ...


And btw italiandogz, or waschampionfan or whatever account you use more, your not fooling anyone. Maybe try not to praise anamaet and diss Orijen in half of your posts every time you make a fake account to attack my credibility 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh you got banned, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

